# new life in crete



## mattybrew23 (Jun 24, 2011)

hi im new to this site its been a dream of mine to move to crete im thinking of buying a renovation property and a small business like a little bar could anyone give me some advice please as i have looked on the net and cant really find much info.

thanks 

matt


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

mattybrew23 said:


> hi im new to this site its been a dream of mine to move to crete im thinking of buying a renovation property and a small business like a little bar could anyone give me some advice please as i have looked on the net and cant really find much info.
> 
> thanks
> 
> matt


keep dreaming, learn Greek, hire a lawyer and be prepared to work bloody long hours


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Listen to the news ! Do you really think there is a future in opening a bar at this current time?
There will be plenty for sale though from September when the government puts 23 % on all food and drink eaten out !!!!


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

damn im getting old....i agree with everything you say Grocer...Matty times are hard here at the moment and WHEN Greece defaults it will get worse for a while.....keep dreaming though...they dont cost!


----------



## CRETAN_SKY (Jul 19, 2011)

xenos said:


> keep dreaming, learn greek, hire a lawyer and be prepared to work bloody long hours


hullo,

your desire may become true. There are many english people in crete and in heraklion, of cource.

The people are friendly and the place is interesting.


----------

